# Stream Question - Viewing on tv in another room



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

I am getting rid of the Directv rcvr in the bedroom, and was looking for something I could hookup in there to watch recordings off the living room Roamio Basic on my bedroom tv.

Are there any copyright issues using it this way? I also download stuff (VOD tv shows) from Amazon to the basic as well. I have ethernet to the Roamio and would just plug the stream directly into the router because it is in the bedroom.

TIA

Edit: Neverming, just realized this doesnt even have video outs.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

What you want is a TiVo Mini.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

lpwcomp said:


> What you want is a TiVo Mini.


Thanks. Just not sure if itll work well over ethernet, seems they prefer Moca. I know when Directv first came out with whole home over ethernet, it did not work well at all.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

elwaylite said:


> Thanks. Just not sure if itll work well over ethernet, seems they prefer Moca. I know when Directv first came out with whole home over ethernet, it did not work well at all.


Lots of people use a Mini connected via wired Ethernet. While I don't have a Mini myself, I do stream recordings from my Premiere to my Roamio over Ethernet. And yes, that is *streaming*, not *transferring*, although I also do that occasionally.

100Mb Ethernet is plenty fast enough to support streaming.

What isn't *officially* supported is a *wireless* connection. So if your Roamio is using a wireless connection, it becomes a bit more problematic.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

THanks!


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

One thing I have not yet mentioned is that the Mini requires service. Either $5.99/mo or a one time payment of $149 for product lifetime service.

You might want to look on Craig's list or e-bay. In any case, you should probably _*not*_ get it directly from TiVo unless you can get a better deal than they are currently offering.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

elwaylite said:


> Thanks. Just not sure if itll work well over ethernet, seems they prefer Moca. I know when Directv first came out with whole home over ethernet, it did not work well at all.


I was a DirecTV multi-room beta tester and it worked great if you had good dual band network. I streamed on the room to room rack HDR-2x on a wireless N 5Ghz bridge while my pc and printer were on the router. Once every other week I might encounter having a dropped connection.

I currently stream room to room on an AC 5Ghz wireless connection once in awhile I do have to reboot a bridge.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

elwaylite said:


> Thanks. Just not sure if itll work well over ethernet, seems they prefer Moca. I know when Directv first came out with whole home over ethernet, it did not work well at all.


Actually, they typically work better on Ethernet compared to moca. Those who had had connection issues and stuttering video have resolved it by switching from moca to Ethernet.


----------



## mpf541 (Nov 25, 2009)

These work great over ethernet. I was happy to start using these. Let me send cable cards back to Comcast and sold tiki i was using on ebay. That paid for the mini and lifetime service.I never tried Moca as I had wired ethernet in place already.


----------

